# IUI with donor sperm



## Speackledfrog (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi after a very long journey we have started to get things moving with IUI using donor sperm. We have an appointment with the donor nurse at the end of this month. I'm just wondering what to expect? We're having an unmedicated cycle so just wondering if anyone has an idea of how many appointments I'd have to attend. My cycles are pretty regular every month. We haven't told anyone so I'm worried about work and having a lot of time off. Thanks for any advice


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey!

In an unmedicated cycle I had to go for an ultrasound scan to measure the follicles on cycle day 10 or 11. They wanted the follicle to be 18-22 mm at the time of the trigger shot (are you having one or are you going by ovulation tests?). Depending on the follicle size at that first scan I had to have another scan two days later and sometimes even a third time another two days later.


----------



## Speackledfrog (Jun 28, 2016)

I think I'm just using ovulation tests at home. They haven't mentioned trigger shots as of yet but suppose I'll know more at our next appointment, although that's with a donor nurse so not really sure what to expect with that. How did you manage it with work? My clinic is an hour away from work


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

The trigger shot is an injection of HCG, which is similar to your own LH that is picked up by an ovulation test shortly before ovulation. I always found the trigger shot to be easier timing-wise, since you inject when the follicle is 18-22 mm and then have the IUI 36 hours later. 

It is difficult with work. I always got my follicle scan appointments early in the morning between 7.30 and 8, so it was manageable.


----------



## Speackledfrog (Jun 28, 2016)

Ahh yes that makes sense. Did they give you the option whether you want the trigger or not? I've just posted on the North West board to ask about appointment times etc if my clinic did early mornings that would help, although I start work at 9am so I'd probably be late but that's better than having to have lots of days off


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

I requested the trigger, because I find it much easier to time. I had used ovulation tests and measured my basal body temperature for 6 months prior to my first try. The basal body temperature rises after ovulation when the follicle has released the egg and starts to produce progesterone. My fertility clinic wants do the IUI the day after the positive ovulation test, but I was never sure that that would be the right time for me since my positive test and first higher basal body temperature were most often on the same day. Also, ovulation tests have different sensitivities and I never got a true positive on the less sensitive ones, but had positives much too early on the more sensitive ones. I would have needed something in-between to really know when my surge was.
So I felt it was easier to control and plan if I did it based on follicle size and trigger. That way I knew 36 hours before and could get everything organised with work etc.


----------

